

YouTube Gets Google-esque New Look - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/youtube_gets_google-esque_new_look500

======
thaumaturgy
I miss the working volume slider. The working volume slider was nice. I wish
it would come back. I understand how important it is that everything look
prettier and different all the time, but I miss stuff that works -- like the
way the volume slider used to work.

The new Google Image search result page (after you click on an image result)
is pretty great though. A huge improvement.

------
sergiotapia
Loving it.

The page loads much quicker now and looks cleaner. The main focus on the site
is now the video and comments. Well done!

------
spobo
I also feel they focus a lot of attention on subscribing and channels. It's
now easier to see new content from a channel you love.

------
mvkel
Is it curiously left-aligned for anyone else?

~~~
PureSin
it is for me and i hate it. It's as annoying as when facebook added the right
side events bar and throw the news feed off center.

------
justinbkerr
I like it!

------
jimmthang
new design is cleaner

